# Would You Trade Jermaine O"Neil For Frye?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I noticed in the Pacer forum that they were talking about Jermaine O'Neil on the trading block after this season. Would you guys consider offering Frye for him, and possibly our two first rounders? Or do you feel Frye is a homegrown Knick and should remain that way, and you have no interest in JO. 

Thoughts?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Go for it...*

But not both picks with Frye. We'd have to dump some big salaries on the Pacers to make it work. Can't see it happening. Can you imagine Curry, Jermaine, and lee on the boards? Sick.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldn't. It'll destory the cap. The team has so much talent and it's still losing, so that proves the problems is not a lack of talent.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

**** YEAH! (if your a NY fan, i'm not)


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Lmao*

Destroy the cap?? The cap has been in ashes for years. JM is a great player and a great leader with high character....and he's young. You couldn't ask for more. We need to get rid of the roaches and bring in the ants. If you could get Mike James and JM, we'd be so close to contending in a year or less. JC(assuming he builds on this year), James, JM, Curry, and whoever we have by summers end to play the SF(maybe Lee improves his jumper and perimeter game...he's shown flashes). Great perimeter team...great post team. Bringing two more guys that play defense as well as score would rub off on the other players. That team could get scary good quickly.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Lmao*

NO. FRYE AND DAVID ARE NOT GOING ANYWHERE. They are already the face of this Franchise.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Lmao*



Gotham2krazy said:


> NO. FRYE AND DAVID ARE NOT GOING ANYWHERE. They are already the face of this Franchise.


In the labor market of 2006, no one is irreplaceable.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Lmao*



alphadog said:


> Destroy the cap?? The cap has been in ashes for years. JM is a great player and a great leader with high character....and he's young. You couldn't ask for more. We need to get rid of the roaches and bring in the ants. If you could get Mike James and JM, we'd be so close to contending in a year or less. JC(assuming he builds on this year), James, JM, Curry, and whoever we have by summers end to play the SF(maybe Lee improves his jumper and perimeter game...he's shown flashes). Great perimeter team...great post team. Bringing two more guys that play defense as well as score would rub off on the other players. That team could get scary good quickly.


The cap is broke, and ****ing it up even more isn't gonna help the team. A team of Marbury, Francis, Lee, O'Neal, and Curry will have some serious problems sharing the ball. You got 4 guys that want to take all the shots, and no leader. Sure, you say if the team could get Mike James, but who would get traded? Marbury? Francis? Toronto wouldn't take them.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Do you read?*

In what post do i say i would want Marbury and Francis back? Plus James is a FA. Lee takes a lot of shots? JM is a ball hog? JM is not a leader? Wow.....what color is the sky in your world? I guess you'd rather have a situation like LA, where Kobe takes 1/2 the shots......You must not watch a lot of Eastern conf. ball, huh?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

would be crazy if it happened...even crazier if they someone dumped mo taylor on them or something


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Do you read?*



alphadog said:


> In what post do i say i would want Marbury and Francis back? Plus James is a FA. Lee takes a lot of shots? JM is a ball hog? JM is not a leader? Wow.....what color is the sky in your world? I guess you'd rather have a situation like LA, where Kobe takes 1/2 the shots......You must not watch a lot of Eastern conf. ball, huh?


You didn't say. But you didn't say how to get rid of them. You can't just snap you fingers to make them go away, ya know. And JO is NOT a leader. How far have the Pacers went with O'Neal as a leader? Did you forget a guy called Reggie Miller? He hasn't done anything other than ***** about how his team does bad. My sky is blue. What's yours?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Huh?*

JM is absolutely the leader of that team. Were you blind last year as he led them to the playoffs? Playing while hurt...salvaging the lost season becuase of the "fight" with all the suspensions. Whats he won? Go back to the tape, my friend. Thats like saying Garnett is no good because of only one year of advancing past the first round. Dumb...dumb...and dumber.

It really is irrelevent because he is going nowhere.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Huh?*

I would not mind trading away Frye, Taylor/Rose and a 1st for Jerm. I'd think that INDY would prefer Rose cause he's a good " team leader" and a legit " winner" but w/e floats there boats I'd go for.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Huh?*

phuck that channing can shoot and hell get better at boards and only if he gets a little stronger and bigger than hell be fine


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Huh?*



alphadog said:


> JM is absolutely the leader of that team. Were you blind last year as he led them to the playoffs? Playing while hurt...salvaging the lost season becuase of the "fight" with all the suspensions. Whats he won? Go back to the tape, my friend. Thats like saying Garnett is no good because of only one year of advancing past the first round. Dumb...dumb...and dumber.
> 
> It really is irrelevent because he is going nowhere.


Ok, he will improve the team. I was thinking of contention. My mistake. I'm thinking too far.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

How about JO for Curry in stead of Frye? Watch the Curry supporters trash me. Bring it on! :nah:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> How about JO for Curry in stead of Frye? Watch the Curry supporters trash me. Bring it on!


Ill do that! :banana: JO and Frye I like the sound of them being on the same team


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

indiana would do that trade.......


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> How about JO for Curry in stead of Frye? Watch the Curry supporters trash me. Bring it on! :nah:


Straight up? JO is about a 20/10 guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guarantee if the Knicks trade for O'Neal, the deal will be Jermaine for Channing Frye and Jalen Rose's expiring contract.

No way, the Pacers are trading back Croshere, because they want to lose his big salary as well. 

Knicks are going to be committed to almost 140 million in salary. Trading Marbury and/or Steve Francis is going to be incredibly hard because of their long term salary. Same with Jerome James or Maurice Taylor or Malik Rose.

Larry Brown will have a heart attack coaching this team. Hope the deal happens.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> I guarantee if the Knicks trade for O'Neal, the deal will be Jermaine for Channing Frye and Jalen Rose's expiring contract.
> 
> No way, the Pacers are trading back Croshere, because they want to lose his big salary as well.
> 
> ...


FYI Mo is an expiring contract. Thanks for being optimistic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kitty said:


> FYI Mo is an expiring contract. Thanks for being optimistic.


Sorry Kitty. I see Jermaine helping the team win, but the team would still be in disarray, because the contracts are so hard to move. For Indiana it reduces their cap and improve their long term prospects. I say don't trade, unless you can get Garnett.


----------

